# What would you want?



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

As a developer I'm always looking for community input on future projects. I am currently in the brainstorming stage for my next game/app. I'd like to hear from the Fire community, what would you like to see for an app or a game? Not looking for entire game design's, just ideas, like a style of game, a style of play, or just an app you'd love to see. Voice your opinion and if I use the idea in my next game or app. You'll get the credit deserved!

As a note, and a example of involving the community. Tackitt is heavily responsible for the inclusion of the "Pass & Play" multiplayer in Slate Words. She voiced her opinion very strongly about how she would have loved that mode, and she got it in the next game!


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

APP:::A facebook app that allows you to talk to other people using an external microphone.

Or rewrite skype with kindlefire voice suppot

GAME: ipad skimming

A game where you throw ipads across a pond or lake,see howmany jumps you can do, a cross between paper plane and angry birds.


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Djworton said:


> APP:::A facebook app that allows you to talk to other people using an external microphone.
> 
> Or rewrite skype with kindlefire voice suppot
> 
> ...


lol the game idea is classic. And the talk application for kindle fire could be interesting, But the fire does not support audio in at all (from what i've read ), which means you'd have to have a microphone that could operate with the kindle fire (maybe through the mini-usb port) and i'd have to write the interface for audio transfer. I'll do some research.

Upon further research, it appears that some headsets that have built in mics have been working with the existing jack on the fire. Looking into creating this application now.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

An app to organise books quicker! I'm such a messy person lol


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Cyanide5000 said:


> An app to organise books quicker! I'm such a messy person lol


Already In Progress


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

No games needed...

But a very simple widget to allow me to see "punch" one icon to see the current delayed stock indexes... not individual stock prices... like I have on my cell phone.. 

Bob G


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Bob327 said:


> No games needed...
> 
> But a very simple widget to allow me to see "punch" one icon to see the current delayed stock indexes... not individual stock prices... like I have on my cell phone..
> 
> Bob G


Sent you a message.

And everyone else, feel free to jump in!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Kristian 'TS Games' Dalglish said:


> Already In Progress


DOA - so it looks like that one's up for grabs.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> DOA - so it looks like that one's up for grabs.


Oh really now?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't tried Slate Words yet, so it may be kind of what I'm wanting, although the description still mentions timers for all modes.  I like Gravity Words, mostly the 'find this word' mode rather than 'make a word' modes, but I like those too -- but I'd like a relaxed, non-timed, quit-when-I-want-to version/option.  Not super slow falling but not super fast either, maybe speed up from slow to mid-range, keep it relaxed but challenging, and still with easy/medium/hard options to choose from.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Steph H said:


> I haven't tried Slate Words yet, so it may be kind of what I'm wanting, although the description still mentions timers for all modes. I like Gravity Words, mostly the 'find this word' mode rather than 'make a word' modes, but I like those too -- but I'd like a relaxed, non-timed, quit-when-I-want-to version/option. Not super slow falling but not super fast either, maybe speed up from slow to mid-range, keep it relaxed but challenging, and still with easy/medium/hard options to choose from.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yes, Slate Words actually might be more up your alley, It does have challenge mode, which is not timed. You just have a limit on how many times you can clear the board. I might introduce a free-play mode which is not timed or limited. but I feel that just removes all challenge behind a game.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I would love to have a bowling score keeping app. One that you could put in the pins you knock down with your first ball and then the pins you knock down with your 2nd ball. that way you could keep track of your strikes spares and open frames in each game you bowl. this way in league play you could keep track of your improvements. It would be nice to be able to calculate your average and your handicap. There are apps like this out there but not for the fire.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

dori chatelain said:


> I would love to have a bowling score keeping app. One that you could put in the pins you knock down with your first ball and then the pins you knock down with your 2nd ball. that way you could keep track of your strikes spares and open frames in each game you bowl. this way in league play you could keep track of your improvements. It would be nice to be able to calculate your average and your handicap. There are apps like this out there but not for the fire.


Another fantastic idea, you guys are keeping me busy now 

Writing down all these ideas and getting a solid group on how to go about each one.
Can't promise I'll have everyone of these out everyday, but I'll release as I can


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristian 'TS Games' Dalglish said:


> Yes, Slate Words actually might be more up your alley, It does have challenge mode, which is not timed. You just have a limit on how many times you can clear the board. I might introduce a free-play mode which is not timed or limited. but I feel that just removes all challenge behind a game.


Yeah, but sometimes you just want to play a fun word game without stress or a big challenge.  The fun and uniqueness of your platform remains due to the letters falling and having to find the right letters to do what you want. But yes, I'll try Slate Words also, just haven't gotten a round tuit.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, how about a dominoes game?  I know there are some out there, but I haven't seen a good one yet....


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Oh, how about a dominoes game? I know there are some out there, but I haven't seen a good one yet....


I actually thought about making a dominoes game that allowed the user to draw out the world and then place dominoes on it. As in a toy, not actually playing the game dominoes... cause, really does anyone even know what that game is about?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Got another suggestion -- it would be really cool if your games would be able to re-orient themselves 'upside down' -- that way the charger could be plugged in at the top while playing and keep the battery topped up, rather than the plug digging into my stomach or the battery running down.  Not all apps do that (either upside down or landscape, which wouldn't work for yours, I don't think...maybe), but I find myself more inclined to use the ones that do.... (see, I was playing both Gravity and Slate to notice that!)


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Got another suggestion -- it would be really cool if your games would be able to re-orient themselves 'upside down' -- that way the charger could be plugged in at the top while playing and keep the battery topped up, rather than the plug digging into my stomach or the battery running down. Not all apps do that (either upside down or landscape, which wouldn't work for yours, I don't think...maybe), but I find myself more inclined to use the ones that do.... (see, I was playing both Gravity and Slate to notice that!)


You know, My testing device is an Droid Incredible and the charger plugs into the side. So I never really thought about the fact that the fire has the charger in the bottom, if David had told me during his testing sessions that it was doing that. I probably would have designed to accommodate.

Noted!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Kristian 'TS Games' Dalglish said:


> You know, My testing device is an Droid Incredible and the charger plugs into the side. So I never really thought about the fact that the fire has the charger in the bottom, if David had told me during his testing sessions that it was doing that. I probably would have designed to accommodate.
> 
> Noted!


Blame David. Yep, that's a brother.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Blame David. Yep, that's a brother.


Hey, I got to, he was my Fire tester


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Fannya said:


> An app to organise books quicker! I'm such a messy person lol


Been suggested, I've been looking into that.


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol some nice ideas, but seriously kindle fire, you can use a microphone, tapemachine app works perfectly with it, no one has support for it yet on the social app side that allows communication over voice.. crack that and you have the "killer" app on kindle fire.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I would love a to do list (across all my gadgets if possible) that allows me to create a list (by date).

If an item is done I want the ability to highlight it.

If it isn't done, it copies the item to a new list for the next day.

No time blocks.

Nothing is automatically deleted.

Nothing complicated.

Would be great if it would populate itself in my calendar - but it doesn't have to.

If the app is out there, I haven't seen it.  One of the characters in one of my books is looking for that type of app and I've gotten a lot of email saying that when I find it - publish the name of it - because my readers want the same thing.  

Sheila


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

_Sheila_ said:


> I would love a to do list (across all my gadgets if possible) that allows me to create a list (by date).
> 
> If an item is done I want the ability to highlight it.
> 
> ...


Simple yet effective, another great idea.

As far as the voice app goes, If I was to use an external service for the cloud, I could create a voice chat no problem. Would just have to encode the voice data and send it through them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

_Sheila_ said:


> I would love a to do list (across all my gadgets if possible) that allows me to create a list (by date).
> 
> If an item is done I want the ability to highlight it.
> 
> ...


There are a ton of apps like that. Look for Cozi Family Organizer. http://www.amazon.com/Cozi-Family-Organizer/dp/B004S2W37O/


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> There are a ton of apps like that. Look for Cozi Family Organizer. http://www.amazon.com/Cozi-Family-Organizer/dp/B004S2W37O/


Good app!


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> There are a ton of apps like that. Look for Cozi Family Organizer. http://www.amazon.com/Cozi-Family-Organizer/dp/B004S2W37O/


It looks like a great app - but notice that there are times associated with the task.

What I am looking for is something more like 'notes' on an iPhone, but the ability to highlight what has been done, and anything not highlighted is copied to the next day.

I know it sounds overly simplistic - but some of the most effective tools are very simple. (One of the reasons index cards are still popular  )

I appreciate the link.

Sheila


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

_Sheila_ said:


> It looks like a great app - but notice that there are times associated with the task.
> 
> What I am looking for is something more like 'notes' on an iPhone, but the ability to highlight what has been done, and anything not highlighted is copied to the next day.
> 
> ...


I'll look into this for you.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristian 'TS Games' Dalglish said:


> Hey, I got to, he was my Fire tester


Yeah, it's all his fault. Maybe he should buy you a Fire!


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Yeah, it's all his fault. Maybe he should buy you a Fire!


lol right!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, we tell writer's to get devices to check their formatting hands on, and you can write it off as a business expense!

I paid for mine by sending Amazon a bunch of used textbooks. I think I actually paid $8 out of pocket for my FIRE. DS is thinking about selling them a bunch of old video games so that he can get... something (I forgot what)


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

_Sheila_ said:


> I would love a to do list (across all my gadgets if possible) that allows me to create a list (by date).
> 
> If an item is done I want the ability to highlight it.
> 
> ...


I use an app on my iPhone called Pocket Informant. One has the ability to create a "task" which is associated to a day and can or not have a time and an alarm and it has a check mark attached to it to say it has been done. An "event" is associated with time, such as an appointment. And, depending upon how you set the filter, they all appear on the same daily screen. The events happened and once it is past time for the event, it is faded out. But tasks don't always get done and if they don't get checked off, they automatically pop up on the next date, highlighted in some fashion to show that it is overdue.

I keep my boss's schedule, our office vacation schedule... everything (!!!) on this app and there is little it can't do. Except move as fast as I'd like it to.  Each 'calendar' is color coded so boss's appointments stand out from my appointments.

Unfortunately, the Android version for the Fire isn't so good but perhaps they are getting there with it? It's a rather expensive app, if terms of iThings apps, being $12 to $15. However, if the developers ever get it that good on the Fire, it is well worth the $$$$.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I use an app on my iPhone called Pocket Informant. One has the ability to create a "task" which is associated to a day and can or not have a time and an alarm and it has a check mark attached to it to say it has been done. An "event" is associated with time, such as an appointment. And, depending upon how you set the filter, they all appear on the same daily screen. The events happened and once it is past time for the event, it is faded out. But tasks don't always get done and if they don't get checked off, they automatically pop up on the next date, highlighted in some fashion to show that it is overdue.

I keep my boss's schedule, our office vacation schedule... everything (!!!) on this app and there is little it can't do. Except move as fast as I'd like it to. Each 'calendar' is color coded so boss's appointments stand out from my appointments.

Unfortunately, the Android version for the Fire isn't so good but perhaps they are getting there with it? It's a rather expensive app, if terms of iThings apps, being $12 to $15. However, if the developers ever get it that good on the Fire, it is well worth the $$$$. 

Thank you Vicki - I'm off to check it out.

Sheila


----------



## drevokocur (Jan 5, 2011)

there are some thing which are painfully missing on KF. some has been replaced by other developers, others are maybe free?
e.g. this stuff worked out of the box on my iTouch in January 2008:
- Cisco VPN
- outlook mail and calendar and contacts sync
- connection to ad-hoc wifi

I know there are android limitations and privilege limitations but maybe there is some workaround other than jailbreak.

VPN client would be nic also for us Europeans to be able to get to the Amazon App store.

Games - I guess one person will not compete with studios with huge resources and develop some huge complex app but there are two ways - retro apps and new fresh simple ideas ala Flight control.
IMHO the retro apps are so good because in the past the resources were very very limited so the game had to have great idea and replay value, see tetris, pacman, donkey kong.
is all of this available? and the tap something - bartender sending beers

and how about the games for two players each with 1 or 2 fingers etc.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

I will look into your different products. Doing VPN on the fire maybe a lost cause. I'm not sure that amazon would even approve the app if I was letting foreign countries access the amazon market. Seeing how they actually state it's available in the US only. I will put this stuff on my list and do some research.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

